# Slaughter Withdrawal Time With Cd/t Shots?



## Fauna (Jul 21, 2007)

Hoping someone can answer this question fairly quickly  Attempted a search but didn't see anything fitting this. Would there be any necessary withdrawal time if you are slaughtering a goat that was given a cd/t vaccination? The vac was given just about 2 weeks ago.

Thanks in advance!


Was able to google a search on the web and found the answer - 3 weeks it looks like!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Barvac CD/T
For the immunization of healthy goats, sheep and cattle against enterotoxemia (overeating disease) and tetanus. Dosage: 5 ml. for cattle- 2 ml. for goats and sheeps, SQ. Repeat in 21-28 days. Then once annually. *Do not vaccinate within 21 days prior to slaughter. * 
http://www.vetvax.com/cattlevaccines.html


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Remember that withdrawal times is only about if they can still find the vaccine, med, wormer in the blood or fat or milk, not if it is harmful to be found there and then consumed. Vicki


----------



## Fauna (Jul 21, 2007)

Vicki,

I know I'll make myself sound really dense here (so maybe I am  ) but I'm a little confused regarding your post. I'm not sure if you're saying it's ok or not?

Would it technically be safe to slaughter an animal today that received cd/t vac almost 2 weeks ago? The animal in question is off my property, and they should be able to keep it for another week and a half, but were wanting to slaughter today.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Yes, unless someone in your family was allergic. Say your child is allergic to pennicllin, with milk being a blood product I would heed milk withdrawal times to the letter when using it. But a vaccine, heeding meat withdrawal times is just unnecessary. I would bet it has more to do with the withdrawal times pre directions for subq, which then heeding 21 days would give you less of a shot reaction site in the muscle they used togive the vaccines in...so less wasted expensive muscle meat.

I don't vaccinate meat kids for my table anyway, but if a doe is put down she is sausage, no matter when her last worming or vaccination or Bo-se shot was. Vicki


----------



## Fauna (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you Vicki!

Also had had a call in to the Vet who had been out .... took him several hours to get back to me, but he actually had suggested a 28 day withdrawal as the vac given was the Vision 8 which is technically not labeled for goats he said. Don't think he's going to wait another 2 weeks :shrug:


----------

